# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  عدم دستورية المادة 377/2 من القانون المدني

## حسن رشوان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
*باسم الشعب**المحكمة الدستورية العليا**          بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم الأحد ، السابع من مارس سنة 2010م ، الموافق الحادى والعشرين من ربيع الأول سنة 1431 ه .*
*برئاسة* *السيد المستشار / فاروق أحمد سلطان                        * *رئيس المحكمة*
*وعضوية* *السادة المستشارين : ماهر البحيرى وعدلى محمود منصور وعلى عوض محمد صالح وماهر سامى يوسف والسيد عبد المنعم حشيش ومحمد خيرى طه* *نواب رئيس المحكمة*
*وحضور* *السيد المستشار الدكتور / حمدان حسن فهمى      * *رئيس هيئة المفوضين*
*وحضور* *السيد / ناصر إمام محمد حسن                                * *أمين السر*
*أصدرت الحكم الآتى**فى القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 100 لسنة 28 قضائية " دستورية " ، المحالة من محكمة جنوب القاهرة الابتدائية ، بموجب حكمها الصادر فى الدعوى رقم 7629 لسنة 2005 مدنى كلى .*
*المقامة من**السيد / شريف ضياء الدين صلاح الدين*
*ضد**السيد وزير المالية بصفته الرئيس الأعلى لمصلحة الضرائب على المبيعات .*
*الإجراءات**          بتاريخ العاشر من يونيه سنة 2004 ، ورد إلى قلم كتاب المحكمة ملف الدعوى رقم 7629 لسنة 2005 مدنى كلى بعد أن قضت محكمة جنوب القاهرة الابتدائية بوقف الدعوى وإحالتها إلى المحكمة الدستورية العلبا للفصل فى دستورية نص البند الثانى من المادة (377) من القانون المدنى .*
*          وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة طلبت فيها الحكم برفض الدعوى .*
*          وبعد تحضير الدعوى، أودعت هيئة المفوضين تقريرا برأيها.*
*          ونُظرت الدعوى على النحو المبين بمحضر الجلسة، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة اليوم .*

*المحكمة**بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، والمداولة.*
*          حيث إن الوقائع – على ما يتبين من حكم الإحالة وسائر الأوراق - تتحصل فى أن المدعى كان قد استورد بضاعة بغرض الاتجار ، وبعد أن أوفى بالضريبة الجمركية وضريبة المبيعات المستحقين فى هذا الشأن ، طالبته مصلحة الضرائب على المبيعات بأداء مبالغ أخرى على ذمة البيع الأول ، فأوفى بها بالرغم من انتفاء السند القانونى للمطالبة بها ، مما دعاه إلى التقدم بالطلب رقم 2795 لسنة 2004 للجنة التوفيق فى المنازعات ، التى أصدرت قرارا بعدم اختصاصها بنظر الطلب ، فأقام الدعوى رقم 7629 لسنة 2005 مدنى كلى أمام محكمة جنوب القاهرة الابتدائية ، ضد المدعى عليه بصفته بطلب الحكم بإلزامه برد مبلغ 581993 جنيها ، المبالغ المسددة بغير سند من القانون على ذمة البيع الأول ، والفوائد بواقع 4% من تاريخ المطالبة القضائية . دفعت هيئة قضايا الدولة بسقوط حق المدعى فى استرداد المبالغ المطالب بها بالتقادم الثلاثى المنصوص عليه فى البند (2) من المادة 377 من القانون المدنى . وإذ تراءى لمحكمة الموضوع شبهة عدم دستورية النص السالف بعد تعديله بالقانون رقم 646 لسنة 1953 بشأن تقادم الضرائب والرسوم فقد أوقفت الفصل فى الدعوى وأحالت الأوراق إلى المحكمة الدستورية العليا للفصل فى دستورية ذلك النص .*
*          وحيث إن البين من نص المادة (377) من القانون المدنى – قبل تعديلها بالقانون رقم 646 لسنة 1953 بشأن تقادم الضرائب والرسوم – أن المشرع قد حرص على توحيد مدة التقادم المسقط للضرائب والرسوم المستحقة للدولة مع مدة تقادم الحق فى المطالبة برد الضرائب والرسوم التى دفعت بغير حق بتحديدها بثلاث سنوات ، إلا أنه بعد التعديل السالف الإشارة إليه أصبحت مدة تقادم مستحقات الدولة الضريبية خمس سنوات ، فى حين ظلت مدة التقادم المقررة فى الحالة الأخرى دون تعديل وهى تلك التى تضمنها نص البند (2) من المادة 377 من القانون المدنى ، ومن ثم فإن نطاق الدعوى الماثلة وفقا لمصلحة المدعى التى تنعكس على طلباته فى الدعوى الموضوعية تنحصر فيما نص عليه البند (2) من المادة السالفة الإشارة إليها من أن " ويتقادم بثلاث سنوات الحق فى المطالبة بالضرائب والرسوم التى دفعت بغير حق ......... " .*
*          وحيث إن حكم الإحالة ينعى على النص المطعون عليه أنَّه مايز بين مدة التقادم المسقط لحق الدولة فى المطالبة بالضرائب والرسوم بجعلها خمس سنوات ، فى حين قَصَرَ مُدَّة سقوط حق الممول فى استرداد الضرائب والرسوم التى سددت بغير حق على ثلاث سنوات ، بالرغم من أن كلا الطرفين يجمعهما مركز قانونى واحد ناشئ عن حقهما فى المطالبة بالدين الضريبى باعتبار أن كليهما دائن به مما يتعارض مع مبدأ المساواة المنصوص عليه فى المادة 40 من الدستور .*
*          وحيث إن هذا النعى سديد فى جوهره ، ذلك أنَّه من المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن مبدأ المساواة يعد وسيلة لتقرير الحماية القانونية المتكافئة للحقوق والحريات المنصوص عليها فى الدستور والقانون ، ومن ثم فلا يجوز للمشرع عند إعماله لسلطته التقديرية فى مجال تنظيم الحقوق أن يقيم تمييزا غير مبرر تتنافر به المراكز القانونية التى تتماثل عناصرها ويتعين أن تنتظمها أسس موضوعية موحدة لا تمييز فيها بين المؤهلين قانونا للانتفاع بها والتى يتكافأ أطرافها أمام القانون . لما كان ذلك ، وكان المشرع قد أجرى بالقانون رقم 646 لسنة 1953 بشأن تقادم الضرائب والرسوم تعديلا على مدة تقادم الضرائب والرسوم المستحقة للدولة بجعلها خمس سنوات ، فى حين أبقى على مدة التقادم المقررة لحق الممول فى المطالبة برد الضرائب والرسوم التى دفعت بغير حق بثلاث سنوات ، والتى تضمنها النص المطعون عليه ، مغايرا بذلك المنهج الذى حرص عليه – قبل التعديل – بتوحيد مدة التقادم فى الحالتين السالفتى الإشارة ، ومن ثم فإنه يكون قد أقام تمييزا غير سائغ للدولة بأن اختصها بمدة تقادم للحق الضريبى تزيد على المدة المقررة للممول فى هذا الشأن ، بالرغم من تكافؤ مركزيهما القانونى ، لكونهما دائنين بدين ضريبى ، مما يستوجب وحدة القاعدة القانونية التى ينبغى أن تنتظمها فى شأن سقوط الحق فى المطالبة بالدين الضريبى لتحقيق الحماية القانونية المتكافئة لكلا الطرفين – وذلك بالمخالفة لمبدأ المساواة المنصوص عليه فى المادة 40 من الدستور .*
*فلهذه الأسباب**          حكمت المحكمة بعدم دستورية البند (2) من المادة (377) من القانون المدنى فيما نص عليه من " ويتقادم بثلاث سنوات أيضا الحق فى المطالبة برد الضرائب والرسوم التى دفعت بغير حق "*

----------

